# Biab - Now Available In The Usa



## PistolPatch (16/3/07)

Just got the following PM from ThirstyBoy....



> Hey PP
> 
> I finally got around to announcing BIAB to the Brewng Network forum in the states.
> 
> ...



A totally exciting moment for me but looks like I have to take another one for the team...

I have visitors, am doing a brew (NRB's All Amarillo APA) and don't have time to read the friggin' thing!

What do the US guys reckon? What's Thirsty's post like?

Please, tell all!

Will kick the visitors out asasp,
Pat

P.S. Hope the above makes sense - written in one minute fragments!


----------



## devo (16/3/07)

no love, i just got this?

Error 404: NOT FOUND!
Your browser cannot find the document corresponding to the URL you typed in.


----------



## InCider (16/3/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Just got the following PM from ThirstyBoy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maintain the rage PP!

When you move back to QLD, I'd love you to show me and the dogs in the Man-Shed how to BIAB. I'll even use sanitiser. Maybe!

InCider. 

PS. Sheep love me.


----------



## blackbock (16/3/07)

That link didn't work for me. Perhaps it was This?


----------



## InCider (16/3/07)

PP, 

Just finished Thirsty's post - you didn't rate a mention! Didn't you write it mate? :huh: 

InCider

Edit: spelleringness.


----------



## matti (16/3/07)

Cheers Blackbock.
Top read!
Pistol Pete, Great work summed up quite up eloquently, don't you think.
Got to love the pioneers.
BIAB is a great concept and you have opened the door even for sceptics like my self.
Cheers Matti


----------



## johnno (16/3/07)

PP is going to be famous.

All that typing / talking finally paid off.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## devo (16/3/07)

cheers blackbock

It's good to see the locals turn head OS.


----------



## PistolPatch (16/3/07)

Incider: "Just finished Thirsty's post - you didn't rate a mention! Didn't you write it mate?"

A lot of people made BIAB posible. The first guy was AndrewQld who did the first full-volume mash. This opened up a lot of possibilities. There's a few other troops and hopefully I have given them credit in the BIAB thread. There are also others that I haven't - sorry guys, getting there!

Blackbock: Have tried to straighten up the link in the first post. Hopefully it will work now.

Johnno: LOL! I'll foresake being famnous as long as THirstyBoy answers all the American questions - answering the Aussie ones takes up half a week!

Spot ya,
Pat

P.S. I'm now going to read Thirsty's post in full so don't expect any more replies from me here! Oh! Forgot! I have a brew to put to bed as well! (Hope I haven't forgotten anyone but my brew awaits!)


----------



## eric8 (16/3/07)

It certainly is a good article, and they seppo's seem to think it's a great idea.  
Well done to all who have helped with BIAB, i am dying to get into AGing and this is going to be the way for me. 
Anyone have a 50l pot they would like to donate  , or know where I can "find" a keggle to use <_< .
Eric


----------



## Adamt (16/3/07)

Brilliant, the BIAB method deserves to be spread.

Even if not completely and utterly proven to make top-quality AG beer, for the price of a kettle, burner and a bag, BIAB beer sure craps all over extract brews, if only just in the meantime before a proper system can be afforded.

The more people we can bring to brewing AG beer, the better.


----------



## Yeasty (16/3/07)

Can i ask a stupid question?

From a book ive read it states that in the US they use un-modified malt, which requires step mashing. (Grain is grown for a shorter period of time before roasting).

If they are making brews using the US grain, would they need to use a different method of mashing to us locally?

If im completely way off on this please let me know


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/3/07)

Yeasty said:


> Can i ask a stupid question?
> 
> From a book ive read it states that in the US they use un-modified malt, which requires step mashing. (Grain is grown for a shorter period of time before roasting).
> 
> ...



I think it mightbe an outdated edition...? From what I gather on the BN forum, most of the US guys are single infusion mashing. I think their malts are higher in DMS though, so maybe not so good for no-chill. Not sure though.




> Just finished Thirsty's post - you didn't rate a mention! Didn't you write it mate?



Incider - Well, I was sorley tempted to lay the blame on I mean give credit to, Pat. He shouldered the lions share of the work in the BIAB thread, championed the cause and wrote the guide... but as he said, he didn't do it all, or come up with the idea. So I tried to paint the picture of a collaboratively developed process. A technique that evolved as the result of cooperation by a community of brewers. I think that that is what BIAB is. PP is without a doubt one of the leading figures though. I hope that people will follow the links I posted to the AHB threads and read. Then they will of course be in no doubt as to the vital role Pat played in the rise of BIAB.

Thank god it looks like the Yanks seem to be receptive to the idea. Kind of thought I might be starting a shit fight. Not getting too cocky yet though 

Thirsty


----------



## mika (17/3/07)

Not such thing as stupid questions, only stupid answers <_<

As I understand it they have access to the same malts as we do, they get Weyerman (spelling ?) after all.
Some malts in general benefit from a stepped mash, and that;s true in Australia as well. For the most part, unless you're chasing the n-th degree of refinement, the difference is the same if you just do a single infusion.

Now wait for all the corrections to my generalisations


----------



## browndog (17/3/07)

> Thank god it looks like the Yanks seem to be receptive to the idea. Kind of thought I might be starting a shit fight. Not getting too cocky yet though



Do we really care what they think of what we do here in God's Country? If they don't like it then its their bad.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Sammus (17/3/07)

good work, they all seem to like it. except that bub character, he seems like a "fucktard" himself - bloody wanker. Or is there some tongue in cheek implied that me and my beer influenced head arent picking up on? :unsure:


----------



## ant (17/3/07)

Testing what Pat?


----------



## Kai (17/3/07)

Do quarantine know about this?


----------



## browndog (17/3/07)

I reckon it is bloody crook that Pat didn't get a mention on that Yank website. The guy has spent hundreds of hours researching, compiling, posting and advising others on this site how to go about BIAB. If any of the Yanks were really interested in the procedure, Pat would be the main man to be able to advise them on the ins and outs of the process. 


cheers

Browndog

Edit: removed the last bit, totally unwarranted


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (17/3/07)

Yep, I agree BD  



> Thirsty Boy: "tell me how clever I am"


----------



## tangent (17/3/07)

did Pat do all this excessive typing to be "known" as someone?
I thought he wanted to make some beer but didn't own a drill?


----------



## browndog (17/3/07)

tangent said:


> did Pat do all this excessive typing to be "known" as someone?
> I thought he wanted to make some beer but didn't own a drill?



You should give credit where credit is due Tangent


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (17/3/07)

Credit where credit is due...it may or may not have initially been his idea (I don't know, people have been using grain bags for a very long time  ), but he did a lot for the method and should not be overlooked :super: 

PZ.

*edit* - Beat me to it with the credit thing BD, but we agree & posted within the same 60 seconds :lol:


----------



## tangent (17/3/07)

don't get me wrong, Pat will always be recognised on AHB for his efforts, and he got a lot of procrastinators to give up the evil extract. That's definitely worth a :beer: 
I didn't find the equipment needed for traditional AG so challenging but at least we don't have so many damn can opener jockeys polluting the threads h34r: telling us how extract is so much better than a commercial beer  (i used to be one of those misguided individuals)

But I'm sure it was beer he was trying to make, not a Colonel Sanders reputation?


----------



## browndog (17/3/07)

tangent said:


> don't get me wrong, Pat will always be recognised on AHB for his efforts, and he got a lot of procrastinators to give up the evil extract. That's definitely worth a :beer:
> I didn't find the equipment needed for traditional AG so challenging but at least we don't have so many damn can opener jockeys polluting the threads h34r: telling us how extract is so much better than a commercial beer  (i used to be one of those misguided individuals)
> 
> But I'm sure it was beer he was trying to make, not a Colonel Sanders reputation?



What ever you reckon mate, I know Pat well, (check my avatar) How would you feel in his place?

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## tangent (17/3/07)

I'd feel proud about all the AHB members going AG.

But whatever, if you want to give him a medal and Pat wants a medal, let's buy him a medal.


----------



## tangent (17/3/07)

still trying to work out the Bub post Sammus... weird. (tool?)


----------



## ant (17/3/07)

Sammus -


> good work, they all seem to like it. except that bub character, he seems like a "fucktard" himself - bloody wanker


 The guys name is bub. That says a lot right there.

Tangent -


> did Pat do all this excessive typing to be "known" as someone?


 I think Pat's motives for his essay typing abilities are the Bermuda triangle of the forum. I'm not even sure Pat knows  

It seems PP has even gone Miyagi on us "Anyway, think about it. All is good, given time". Some profound stuff right there...

But I agree that credit where it's due is a good thing, however I also note that this post originated with a PM from Thirstyboy to Pat, so it's not like it's cloak and dagger stuff. Besides, if Pat's OK with it...


----------



## PistolPatch (17/3/07)

Can I make a complaint?

Written a billion posts tonight and all of them ended up with a page saying that basically. "I'm buggered - need to HTFU etc but in Miocrosoft language"

I actually have no idea that even what I'm typing now will get posted - and yeah, I've done CTRL C a billon times.

Thanks to all these Internet F/Ups I am now leaving my APA until morning even though I've pitched. I so started this brew with good intentions but you guys have totally thrown me - it's all your fault!

Browndog rocks!


----------



## oldbugman (17/3/07)

> I have actually been thinking about trying something like this myself for giggles, now I know some drunk convict thinks it works.



GOLD! :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## James Squire (17/3/07)

Great post Thirsty! It's very well written and covers all the points very well.

Congrats to you too Pat, I'd be willing to bet you're both chuffed and nervous about your method gaining so much momentum! Be proud too mate, you are helping convert more and more new brewers to the AG scene every day. There are so many more AG brewers here on this forum of recent times and a lot of that is owed to your tireless efforts.

Cheers to that guys,

JS


----------



## PistolPatch (17/3/07)

Gotta go and do some work so have no time to do my morning edits/deletions but...

I can't believe that the words, 'James Squire,' didn't pop up in any of my posts that manage to find their way into the ether last night.

After all, it was James who provided the initial trigger for BIAB!

Donya James!!!!

Gotta race,
Pat


----------



## Kingy (17/3/07)

anyone know where i can get a 50 litre pot from.. been looking for 2 weeks and cant find any


----------



## oldbugman (17/3/07)

Kingy said:


> anyone know where i can get a 50 litre pot from.. been looking for 2 weeks and cant find any


A camping store on York St in the city sells all size alum pots.


----------



## Zizzle (17/3/07)

browndog said:


> Do we really care what they think of what we do here in God's Country?



Yep, so we can start an export industry selling the bastards kettle liners to do BIAB? 

But I do think Pat deserves more credit. He was questioning conventional wisdom, and everyone was a skeptic in the beginning. The atmosphere was far different to what it is now.

And those of us who did follow him into BIAB early on were (are?) newbies so can explain much about why it works, or lend much credibility.

Anyway, good on ya Pat, your BIABy has out grown you. Now go register biab.com and put up a website explaining the method and selling nylon bags of various sizes. Oh and if you leave out the tip about keeping the bag off the bottom of the kettle, you will sell more. Or maybe start flogging turnkey AG setup for under AU$200


----------



## Murcluf (17/3/07)

Excellent post Thirsty for a stubborn extract boy going to his first all grain day tomorrow, it is very exciting to look at the whole process of BIAB to get me over the line. Even my wife thought it was brilliant idea, especially the part about brewing outside and less to clean up. It also looks like a cheaper way to get in to a all grain setup.


----------



## Screwtop (17/3/07)

Time for my $0.02c worth.

I remember a very late night conversation with Pat ages ago, when he was experimenting with brewing in a bag. He was wrapped at how something so simple using gear so cheap, could make such good beer. He'd been posting regarding his findings and had received his fair share of adverse comments from the AG community. Recognised first and foremost that brewing in a bag produced good beer, Pat was a little concerned/upset by some of the negative responses. I suggested that he continue to test the system himself to see what downsides there might be and to gain experience brewing in a bag to the point where he could rebut the "nay sayers" with facts. 

So brewing using a lauter bag HAD been done before! Well, what Pat saw was a SYSTEM using easily accessible and inexpensive equipment, a "Not So Scary - All Grain Home Brewing System". He knew that the system could enable many more hopefulls to become mash brewers almost overnight, something that has been proven correct. Pat, continued on after the introduction by involving some early converts in the production of all sorts of support material for the system. Pat and other system pioneers all deserve accolades for what Biab has become.

Must admit I had my doubts about the successes being claimed, but the Biab Brigade have the runs on the board now and I guess I must concede. The system is so very popular, and most importantly, has introduced mash brewing to many more home brewers. MORE BETTER BEER!!

Those who know Pat recognise that he loves to teach, and BIAB was going to be his teaching vehicle. Am prepared to bet he has spent many hours on the keyboard or telephone providing help and encouragement to many Biab Brewers.

That late night telephone conversation would not have been the only occasion when Pat was encouraged to push on and launch BIAB to AHB but am happy that I was able to play such a very very minor part.

Pat, remember me calling it Bi-Ab that night? leave the money on the fridge mate, my congratulations go to you, no matter who posted it in the states. 







Might take a few AHB'ers to join the yankee forum and post some accolades to Pat.


----------



## Wortgames (17/3/07)

WELL DONE to everyone involved in refining the concept.

I honestly don't think I read any of the original thread. It snowballed into a monster pretty quickly and I was confident I would get the general vibe sooner or later, and as I've got AG gear it didn't relate to me all that specifically anyway.

But I can totally see how this should be the starting point for anyone venturing into AG for the first time, without question. Minimal setup costs, and if you like the results and want to get more complex you can add to your brewery as time and budget permits. I think this will have other benefits too - people will be able to 'grow into' full-blown AG with a much better idea of why they need a certain piece of equipment or what it is they are trying to achieve. If you understand BIAB then you understand the brewing process - the rest is just fiddling around the edges.

It may have been done before, but I don't believe it has ever been tested to this level, or it would be in every home brewing book.

Even without reading the original thread, I am in no doubt that Pat had an awful lot to do with it. He is tireless if nothing else in trying to get to the bottom of something. I remember one of his first posts I read was something about showering with his brewery. This is not a guy who lets an idea go without a fight, and that's a good thing.

I also think that ThirstyBoy did an excellent job of explaining it in the Brewing Network post. In fact, that has been my one and only introduction to the process and I get it well enough to talk somebody else through it. He explained it well, included photos, links, what the naysayers say and why they're probably wrong. Good effort. I don't think he stole anyone's thunder, he certainly didn't claim credit for the 'innovation', and as others have said anyone following his links and reading the story will soon understand who did what.

So it's a bit disappointing to see some negativity in this thread. Surely it's all good?! The Aussies have presented the yanks with a pretty impressive (and I'd suggest significant) innovation in the world of home brewing, well tested and with most of the bugs ironed out. As much as I hate the 'default' absorption of American culture I believe that they have certainly been the dominant force in the homebrew scene - they developed 'home craft brewing' as a modern sport before the Aussies or the Brits had even heard of smackpacks after all. So it feels kind of satisfying to give them some Aussie 'bush' ingenuity in return, especially when it potentially opens the hobby up to all without needing so much bling before you can even dough in. Kind of like saying 'hey we love all the gadgets you guys use, but have you thought of doing this'.

Good work all round I say.


(and as for Bub's post, I think he was just trying to be funny and get a cheap shot in after Thirsty said he'd let his guard down. Sloppy punctuation makes it look a lot more aggressive. Why is everyone so antsy lately? Is it a full moon or has somebody just been slipping chamomile into my tea? Relax, don't worry, have a homebrew, before somebody breaks a glass).


----------



## blackbock (17/3/07)

Yep, congrats to Pat for his championing of the cause! And all others who forged ahead despite the negativity. 

At the rate that AG brewing is growing across OZ, there are soon going to be many a LHBS owner groaning that their goop sales are dwindling and they will have to start getting in other stuff that makes real beer!

All the better I say!...


----------



## tangent (17/3/07)

at this rate, thanks to you AHB members like Pat, the phrase "come and have a home brew" will be accepted with anticipation instead of caution.

In the words of one great Scott.. "a tsunami of real beer" :super:


----------



## Mr Bond (17/3/07)

Sammus said:


> good work, they all seem to like it. except that bub character, he seems like a "fucktard" himself - bloody wanker. Or is there some tongue in cheek implied that me and my beer influenced head arent picking up on? :unsure:



Yeah congrats to all involved,As nice as it is to see a positive response from the US, i still think that we needn't feel like their approval is needed to establish this as a bonafide method of making good beer.

and WTF is a "fuktard",is it an acronym or something?


----------



## apd (17/3/07)

Brauluver said:


> and WTF is a "fuktard",is it an acronym or something?



A cross between a fuckwit and a retard.


----------



## Adamt (17/3/07)

Brauluver said:


> Yeah congrats to all involved,As nice as it is to see a positive response from the US, i still think that we needn't feel like their approval is needed to establish this as a bonafide method of making good beer.
> 
> and WTF is a "fuktard",is it an acronym or something?



I see it not as a way to "gain approval", but to help others make the change from extract to AG, whether they be Aussie or not!


----------



## Kingy (17/3/07)

No one needs to prove anything to anyone but themselves.....


----------



## PistolPatch (17/3/07)

> Pat, remember me calling it Bi-Ab that night? leave the money on the fridge mate...



Screwtop, I remember that well as well as all your encouragement in the early days. Encouragement like that makes a huge difference. I thought I'd actually written that you came up with the name in one of the first 4 posts of the BIAB thread. Just looked then though and I only have your name there - God knows where I wrote the full credit :blink: The credits in the BIAB thread are definitely due for an update! (As you'll see, I gave you and some others a special mention in the post I just wrote in the US :super: )

I might just copy my US post here as I'm buggered. Before I do though, I'd like to say thanks a heap for the bloody nice comments guys. I'm looking forward to reading these tomorrow when not so tired and will send the money promised asap. (The one from Screwtop alone cost me $200  ) Seriously though - really appreciated and I'll PM my thanks later.

Here's the reply I whacked in Thirsty's US thread.



> OMG - My first post in the US of A!
> 
> Thirsty, you've done a top job at describing BIAB* and I'm sure the guys here will enjoy it as much as we have in Oz. I reckon we could add your description into the AHB Wiki.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (17/3/07)

Bubba is a Knobba Kenoath.


----------



## poppa joe (17/3/07)

DONT FORGET THE CAKE STAND...PP..  
How many bags did it save?????????  
Cheers
PJ


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/07)

Latest from TBN Forum



> I brew in australia and these guys do not talk for whats going on in 'current trends' for brewing. Everyone starts out on kits, and it is not rocket science to go from kits to AG within a few months. I see no need to dumb it down, costs are not expensive to go to AG and if your so scared that you need to use a bag then another tun then go take up knitting. Keep brewing the tried and true way that has been done for so long. How many Micro's do you see brewing with a bag???






> costs are not expensive to go to AG



Who is this Pull-Through?


----------



## PistolPatch (18/3/07)

Yeah I saw that one Screwtop. That guy makes you embarrassed to be an Aussie.

Thirsty has also written a nice post in the US thread. Thanks ThirstyBoy :beer: 

And PJ, how could I forget the cake stand? I've come up with a way to make sure that everyone who contributed to BIAB gets a mention but it's going to take some volunteer work. I'll post this plan now in this thread

Cheers
Pat

Advertisement: Frivoulous posters on AHB please read this


----------



## bayWeiss (18/3/07)

I was referenced to this board from one of the American ones (Brewboard). I also browse TBN. I find this BIAB process interesting. It seems like a great idea for the extract brewers to go AG due to the need of not having to get involved in having a second vessel, and not having to worry about infusion strike temps and calculating the water-grist ratio.

But, I have a few questions...

1. Does any of the grain make it through the bag to the wort? For example, in regular all-grain techniques you would clear your runnings before placing the mashwater into the kettle.
2. Is the bag a pain in the butt to clean? I remember doing partial-mashs (I hated it) with a grain bag, and cleaning it took a long time.
3. Is the extraction efficiency using this technique predictable and repeatable given you are using the same grain mill?

I currently batch sparge, and I find it pretty easy. But, since I am always looking for new/different ways (and hate transferring water), I am curious.

Sorry if this had been answered in another thread/faq, but I do not remember the answers to these 3 questions...

cheers!


----------



## PistolPatch (18/3/07)

Welcome to AHB bayweiss. I'll answer your questions in this thread

I think someone else had a question earlier as well, If it hasn't been answered I'll do that there as well.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/07)

Welcome BayWei

How about that Pat, BiAb into Germany now. Baywei is AHB member 4199 not bad considering The Brewing Network forum in the great big US of A only has about 1377 members.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/3/07)

Sammus said:


> good work, they all seem to like it. except that bub character, he seems like a "fucktard" himself - bloody wanker. Or is there some tongue in cheek implied that me and my beer influenced head arent picking up on? :unsure:


Bubs tounge is always in his cheek. He means evey last bit of the offence he causes... and he's my mate. Keep reading, he redeems himself nicely just a couple of posts on.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/3/07)

Well, at four pages long it took me a while to read the thread that is about the thread that I posted... bloody hell!

Couple of things to say.

If you are concerned that "whoever wrote that US thread" didn't give PP enogh credit... I suggest you go back a few posts on this thread and read wortgames' last post. He seems to have taken enough time to actually read the whole thread I posted in the US, and think about it before he reacted. But I'll also respond 'cause I'm not all that happy and I want to have my 2 cents worth.

Browndog - I got your PM and you should ignore the impolite part of this response.

*Here's the polite part of my response*

- I never hid who I was. I use the same nic here as in the BN forum, the same avatar even; and I PM'd PP about the thread as soon as I posted it. He was the one who announced it here and stated that it was me. So "whoever" is *me*. Quite frankly the lack of attention to detail that means you miss something that damn obvious, makes it hard to take your following critisism seriously

- Not giving credit to PP. Jeezus, have you people never heard of subtlty. I thought I would introduce BIAB as a process developed by a community of brewers, not as the invention of one. I wanted to gauge reactions, look at the responses etc before I posted further info or started handing out kudos. Perhaps a question here or a comment there that could be answered with " well PP, one of the main people involved in deveolping BIAB says...." or some such thing. Maybe I just wanted them to see that it was actually a good idea before I posted some sort of virtual honours board. Shit, do you see the credits roll before the audience has a chance to watch the movie? Try a little patience guys, I was getting to it...

*Now here's the very impolite part of my response*. If you have delicate sensibilities, best to not read further

Deleted to due to being FAR too impolite - went a little far. Sorry

*Impoliteness ended...*


Pat. Looks like you are getting questions from the US post already, but you have plenty of time to respond to even more questions.... right?  Sorry mate. I thought/hope that the majority of the questions go to the BN thread, where I would field them with refferences back to here when necessary. I know that you wont... but if it gets too much, you can just handball the new ones on to me. I stuck my head up, my job to catch whats being thrown.

Thanks to all of you who thought what I did had some value. I really appreciate the comments.

Thirsty


----------



## PistolPatch (19/3/07)

Ah Thirsty! It looks like you're feeling how I feel on occassion.

Most of the time I find writing stuff here consuming and enjoyable but occassionally it drives me insane when someone says something negative or more usually incorrect. If this happens after a few too many then any altruism you've said I might posess above, goes out the window!

There's two or three guys on this forum who particularly get my goat. One day they're nice as and the next they come out attacking. (Weird as I reckon and I have no idea why they do it.) When they get me at the wrong time (i.e. after way too many commercial beers - yuck!) I usually write something horrific which hopefully I delete quickly enough in the morning - lol!

Occassionally an innocent gets it as well though not often.

Friday night was one of those commercial beer nights with a brew going and visitors. I remember on Friday night chatting to two of the blokes here and I know for sure that I said something like, "Would have been nice to get a mention!" So I'm sure that I've caused some of the angst you are writing about.

So I'd say I would have had zero altruism on Friday! Sorry about that mate!

Thirsty has written some quite brilliant stuff in the BIAB thread and has offered to help out when I asked recently for a hand. So he does whack in a lot of great stuff here.

Sorry that you posted on a Friday night Thirsty. Friday's often fun but sometimes dangerous!

Take it easy mate and I look forward to watching you answer all the US questions! You may have to give up any full-time work you have though 

Keep writing your brilliant stuff mate. It always gobsmacks me.

:beer: 
Pat


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/3/07)

Appology post...

I edited the nasty bit out of my last post, and I just wanted to appologise for it. I went off tap a bit to vigorously.

If you didn't see it... good

If you did see it. Sorry. I'll try to keep a lid on it in the future.

Thirsty


----------



## Mr Bond (20/3/07)

Hey Thirsty,or anyone else who can shed some light.

Excuse my ignorance if it's obvious,but I'm more than a little curious as to the significance of those distinctly coloured sherpa type hats.

Admin dude wears one,Thirsty has modded his avatar to have one ,and yet another dude has em in his avatar on his equipment.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (23/3/07)

Brauluver said:


> Hey Thirsty,or anyone else who can shed some light.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance if it's obvious,but I'm more than a little curious as to the significance of those distinctly coloured sherpa type hats.
> 
> Admin dude wears one,Thirsty has modded his avatar to have one ,and yet another dude has em in his avatar on his equipment.



Must have something to do with beer........here is a pic of some crazy German dude my dad travelled up North with and ended up bringing back to town for a week:




Yes, he liked beer a lot and he had the hat :unsure: 

PZ.


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/4/07)

This is all good and well, but I swear, if I see a BIAB system for sale on morebeer or northern brewer we raise the black flag, spit on our hands and start slashing throats!!

Cheers 
TL (who's well into a keg of ESB)! burp.....


----------



## poppa joe (5/4/07)

I have also added a hat for my avatar...OVER THERE....
PJ


----------



## goatherder (6/4/07)

Brauluver said:


> Hey Thirsty,or anyone else who can shed some light.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance if it's obvious,but I'm more than a little curious as to the significance of those distinctly coloured sherpa type hats.
> 
> Admin dude wears one,Thirsty has modded his avatar to have one ,and yet another dude has em in his avatar on his equipment.




The hat is a Jayne hat - as worn by the character Jayne Cobb in the movie Serenity. Top movie I reckon, Firefly was great too.




I'm not sure how it got popular on the BN but everyone seems to have one.


----------



## winkle (6/4/07)

goatherder said:


> The hat is a Jayne hat - as worn by the character Jayne Cobb in the movie Serenity. Top movie I reckon, Firefly was great too.
> 
> View attachment 12009
> 
> ...



Now if you could brew in one this would all be on topic B)


----------



## beers (6/4/07)

http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/phpBB2/vi...asc&start=0

Is where it all started.


----------

